# The Enid with the CBSO



## ChrisX (Nov 30, 2012)

Newly registered member here making his first post (after having lurked around for awhile anonymously) and thought I'd post something about a band some of you might already know and if not you really should.

The Enid are a British rock band which at best can be described as the ultimate symphonic rock band. Their main composer Robert John Godfrey has been at it now since the early 70s with various incarnations of the band but the current lineup is the most stable in years and as such have become quite a force to reckon with. On the above video you will see and hear part of a concert (proffesional audio) from 2011 in which they collaborated with the City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra. This is not a forced rock meets classical cooperation but a true hybrid. RJ Godfrey is IMHO a gifted composer who happens to work with a rock band instead of with an orchestra. For this concert he made all the arrangements for the orchestra.

Really curious about what some might think of them. If you want to know more about them head over to http://www.theenid.co.uk


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've been listening to the Enid for many, many years (since I was about 15) and have enjoyed just about all of their music. I am, however very pleased that I have kept my original vinyl LP's since this is a band that has an overwhelming propensity to mess about with and ultimately harm their music by re-mixing, digitising and generally faffing about with it for CD transfer. I can't think of a single track that has been improved, but many that have been significantly diminished, not least the entire 'Something Wicked...' album.
Robert John Godfrey is a huge talent but some of The Enids' best music has been written in collaboration rather than just by RJG himself. The most important of these is probably 'Fand', a massive piece of symphonic rock with a truly Mahlerian ending. Talking of which, the end of their 'Dambusters' March / Land of hope & Glory' single manages to take the coda from Mahler's 8th and make it even bigger!


----------



## ChrisX (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I can report to tou that their first few albums have all been rereleased by the band in cooperation with EMI in their original versions and can all be bought directly from the band .


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Well, I can report to tou that their first few albums have all been rereleased by the band in cooperation with EMI in their original versions and can all be bought directly from the band .


I know, but since I have them all on vinyl and have already bought the CD versions over the years, despite my disappointment at the messing about with remixing, I shan't be shelling out for a 3rd time for the same music.


----------

